# Aalrutten fischen am Attersee



## Fischi 2008 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde !

Eine Frage hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Aalrutten am Attersee: Köder?? Fangplätze??? beste Fangzeiten??  (in   der Saison 2009).

Bitte um Info!!!

Danke!


----------



## attersee (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalrutten fischen am Attersee*

halli hallo...

also ich bin quasi "atterseer", haben seit 45 jahren den zweitwohnsitz dort (also nicht ich, maine familie), aber zu deiner Frage:

AAlrutten findest Du am Attersee am besten im Gebiet um Weissenbach, dort mündet auch ein Bächlein ein, und das Wasser ist dort nicht zu tief und fällt nicht wie an vielen Stellen an diesem See plötzlich tief ab.

Dort solltest Du es versuchen.

Köder würde ich ein paar schöne Fette Tauwürmer nehmen, und auf alle Fälle auf Grund, eventuell auftreibend, da sich die Tierlein am Grund aufhalten.

Hofgfe ich hab Dir geholfen

lg


----------



## Fischi 2008 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalrutten fischen am Attersee*

Ja Danke erstmals für deine Informationen,
Ich weiß du meinst dort wo der Weißenbach reinfließt. Wie siehts hierbei aus mit den 20m Abständen bei einem Bach, die gelten ja natürlich dort auch. ???!!!!
Da  man nur von linker Hand fischen kann da es rechts privat ist bleibt nicht viel Platz außer man zieht die Gummistiefel an und begiebt sich auf die Sandbank. !!!???? fischen dort erlaubt????

Köder Tauwurm sagt du habe ich zwar auch probiert aber leider ohne Erfolg.( Außer schöne Aale)


Habe es  letztes Jahr öftere male versucht zwischen Schwarze Brücke und Weißenbach ab leider immer ohne Erfolg. Genau so in Steinbach bei der Schlierwand aber die kann man nicht anwerfen da zu weit entfernt außer man kann sich auf einen der privaten Badeplätze hinstellen.    

Aber werde es bestimmt im Oktober - November heuer probieren so wie du es gesagt hast.

Danke für deine Informationen falls dir oder jemanden noch was einfällt.      Bitte- Danke!!!


----------



## rossibraun (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalrutten fischen am Attersee*

und was ist mit Karpfen am Attersee


----------



## Fischi 2008 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aalrutten fischen am Attersee*



rossibraun schrieb:


> und was ist mit Karpfen am Attersee


 
Hallo!

Ja Karpfen kann man natürlich auch fangen, aber besser wenn sie angefüttert werden zb. mit Kürbiskernplatten.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aalrutten fischen am Attersee*

Hi fischi #h

Also ich angel zwar nicht am attersee aber ich kann dir gute tipps geben :m. Würde dir da mal den trööt anbieten  *Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*  da kannste alles nachlesen und da kannste mir auch denn fragen stellen wenn noch welche sind.

MFG fisherman


----------



## Fischi 2008 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aalrutten fischen am Attersee*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Hi fischi #h
> 
> Also ich angel zwar nicht am attersee aber ich kann dir gute tipps geben :m. Würde dir da mal den trööt anbieten  *Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*  da kannste alles nachlesen und da kannste mir auch denn fragen stellen wenn noch welche sind.
> 
> MFG fisherman





Danke!!!!!


----------

